# what color is caboose red?



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi All,

I a\m going to build one of the small 4 wheel D&RG Caboose(s), this wil be in the early color which is described as caboose red, which is what they were originally painted (red oxide came later)

My idea of the color is a 50/50 mix of a bright (say fire engine ) red and red oxide which will slightly dull the brightness (of bright red)down. Perhaps something like CB&Q Chinese Red?

There is a photo on the web of the D&RG Caboose 49 at the Colorado Museum (date not known) that seems to indicate a Fire engine red, and is shown with yellow lettering(correct or was it white, please?) .

I have Sloan's book and that says white lettering, with Tuscan trim, which will look rather good.

Can I have some thoughts please; don't forget I am in the UK , thus I can only trawl the web for ideas!

.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Peter, volume 10, number three (that's the September 2006 issue aka the 2007 Narrow Gauge Annual) of Finescale has a chapter devoted to caboose 0526, complete with color photos (p 63). I don't know if this applies. Looks kinda like a medium dark red to me. Chinese Red, I think, is more orangey. I will plow through some more Finescales, as I recall there being another, "Everything you wanted to know about D&RGW cabooses, but were afraid to ask") article in one of them.


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jow,


Thank you for reminding me of that source; I have that book, BUT it mentions the color, and gives some 3 small photos  of the Caboose(?) red painted restored 0500,  alas there is no fullcolor  view of i!he whole vehicle.  Two photos of it in freight car red, and on bogies are however included in the article.


But there is a photo of it, which is at the following link,     http://cencalrails.railfan.net/d&s0500.html


Thanks for your efforts they are most appreciated, and the lettering color is going to be white - that is much better as I can include it in a sheeet that will be eventually sent to Stan Cedarleaf when I have assembled it.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Yo Mr Bunce - pm me on my e-mail and I'll send you some piccies of my Sheridan D&RGW van in the colour that matches the images in the magazine article.

The colour over here is simply Humbrol red, and I can't tell the difference....

A couple of weeks beebling around in 'sunshine' here and you won't be able to tell the difference either.

Best wishes from a verdant and maudant East Anglia - 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------

